# Wanted women's small dry suit



## Sarah Cobb (Nov 22, 2015)

Looking for a small women's dry suit! Yep, that's all!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

There's a "Wanted" section in the swap for this.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Look here.....Women's Kayaking Dry Suits by Kokatat | Women's Kayaking Dry Suits by Kokatat | Kayak Academy

They have a few on sale. Also scroll down and look at what they have in the close-out section and the used section.


----------



## didee99 (Jun 23, 2010)

Drysuit Kokatat Small Gore Tex Meridian | eBay 
The newer ones on Kokatat.com all look like they have drop seats so I am not sure how old this one is but you could ask the seller the condition of the gaskets in case they have deteriorated at all.


----------

